# dont install OS on flash drive/damn small linux corrupted flash drive



## vish786 (Jul 27, 2007)

U can take this as Tutorial for *" How to install Damn Small Linux on Flash Drive "* but i would recommend not to install any OS on pen drive.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=556554&postcount=28

after trying these various procedure... i could not install damn small linux on  1 GB pen drive.

and i tried this last method and it worked.

Downloaded damnsmalllinux iso image
mounted iso image using Daemon Tools
Used Virtual Box and Enabled USB controllers in it and ran DSL as Live CD.
after booting into DSL
right click on the Desktop, choose apps->tools->Install on USB->Install on USB-zip... this will install Damn Small Linux. 

                                         OR

burn the iso image on CD and then 
boot into DSL as live CD,
right click on the Desktop, choose apps->tools->Install on USB->Install on USB-zip... this will install Damn Small Linux.
                                   ********
*Before installing read this instruction.

*While installing, DSL will partition ur pen drive into two partitions
1st partition  - 49 MB  ==> for installing DSL in this partition as DSL is of 49 MB size
2nd partition - remaining size of pen drive.
but this 2nd partition cannot be used, coz when u insert pen drive in windows only one drive will be shown which is of 49 MB and the second drive with remaining size will not be shown, but this partition will be displayed in Windows Disk Management tool but it can neither be formatted nor be used. So i lost the whole remaining size. 
Even after formatting i could recover my whole 1 GB partition.

To recover my pen drive partition i tried cfdisk and recovered my 930MB size and lost the remaining space.

This is one good reason so i'm suggesting not to installing any OS on pen drive. Another is their will b a lot of continous and alternative read and write operations which r simultaneouly being performed on the flash drive... so this too will reduce ur pen drives life span.

At the end i would suggest to only use  Live CDs or External Hdds instead of using flash / pen drives.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 28, 2007)

though i am new to linux but i think u can format ur pen drive in any linux distro to recover ur partion


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

there is a point with @vish786.the life of flash drive too may be at risk with constant use.but u can always use one if u wish to.


----------

